# Does anybody know any live sports streaming sites that actually work?



## Metin_Ejvet (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi guys, 

does anyone have any sites or players, they use to watch live sports, like premiership games that show a good picture and aren't painfully laggy ? 

Thanks...

Metin :'D


----------



## Dart77 (Dec 30, 2011)

i've always had problems with live streaming too, mostly because being in Australia, we suffer from some of the slowest internet speeds in the world.  And the city i'm in has slow internet even further. So i can only speak from my experience.  Then again, once i upgraded my computer to a new motherboard faster processor etc it made a big difference to streaming speed.  The time of the day is a huge factor as well. If you're trying to stream while thousands of others are too, it will affect it


----------



## turbodiesel (Dec 30, 2011)

if it is on live tv you can go to catchup tv (it is live although its name make people think is is catchup like bbc iplayer) althought it is only available in the UK


link : http://www.tvcatchup.com/


----------



## Motorcharge (Dec 30, 2011)

Only thing I can think of the ESPN app on Xbox live. They broadcast live in HD.


----------



## gagosta (Sep 18, 2012)

*try this*

I have been able to stream from this website for the last 12 months with no problem, they have lots of streaming links via flash stream.

www.vipbox.tv

and it works!


----------

